# How long does menopause last?



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

How long is this moody woman going to be living at my house?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

A lifetime.


----------



## JMN (Jan 30, 2013)

*Forever!*

Been going on 3 years at my house... it's rough!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

All their issues are our fault...

Guynecology...

Histerectomy...

Menopause...

I think you may simply be farked! :headknock


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

At my little slice of Heaven my wife took a turn for the worse about two years ago. I'll give you some words of wisdom, "DON'T ENGAGE" and say yes mam a lot.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Its been misspelled for years...

Man on pause.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

:texasflagwell,the two phrases I've memorized are,"yes,dear",and "sorry honey".good luck,it aint easy being us,lol.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I can deal with most of it except the night sweats. About ready to go Dick Van **** and sleep in separate beds. Poor girl just can't seem to cool down.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

It takes a while that's for sure. At my house she made "The Excorcist" look like a Disney movie .


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

If you have to ask, you are an a-hole. At least around my house. 

We had to get through several months of not accepting that it was happening before we got to the good stuff.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

Divorce takes care of the problem.....I know, no more cranky woman, no more freezing in bed, because she is having a flash, no more 31 days a month of PMS, even in February.... Done, took care of the problem....not easy, but permanent.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

remember this phrase from your wedding vows?

"Til death do us part."


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

You mean to tell me that it has an ending???


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Forever.

I get in trouble if the neighbor puts out his trash can wrong.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers up.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BertS said:


> remember this phrase from your wedding vows?
> 
> "Til death do us part."


but homicide is against the law.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> but homicide is against the law.


three S's.........


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not sure when it ends but mine's been "hot flashin" for a couple years now. 

I told her she's gonna git arrested for that and she better stop!

Seriously though... she has it and I'm a sad man. At least she's not a biotch. If she was she'd move out or die!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

It last approximately two years and you better hope for the past 20 you've been an angel. I promise you, every misdeed you've ever done is playing through her head like a record player. 

It was almost 10 years ago for me but I found a miracle drug, hopefully they still make it. Vitamin World carried a product called Flash Fighter. If they still have it, it will be your wife's best friend for the next few months. I have told dozens about it and only one person has said it didn't help them. Many husband's have thanked me. lol


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Prayers going up...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

The wife has been in the moods for 7 yrs now. Make sure she takes her meds and hormones on time every day


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Just get used to your new reality. My wife sleeps with two fans on, the ceiling fan and another on the floor. Arms and legs hanging out, A/C cranked down.
Meanwhile, I'm huddled under the bedspread and a blanket on the other side of the bed. Winter, spring, summer or fall, it doesn't matter.
Been going on for years now. It's better if you just let her spend a lot of friend time, girl trips, etc. They can comiserate together, meanwhile you build up brownie points for your own trips. Win-Win.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

bluefin said:


> I can deal with most of it except the night sweats. About ready to go Dick Van **** and sleep in separate beds. Poor girl just can't seem to cool down.


Yup, I made the move to the guest room about 18 months ago. Which didn't last too long, since she refused to let me get all the cable channels for the dinky TV. So I moved to the living room recliner! I love my lazy boy. I still hit our bedroom for sexy time. And probably sleep there 1-2 partial nights a week. Regardless where I'm sleeping. When she gets a hot flash, and wakes up. She makes sure to wake me up, and tell me all about it.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

You guys are scaring me. I see you all are about 50 and this means I only have a few years left. 

Dear God....


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Best thing to do is trade her in for a newer model, once she starts giving you that many problems it's a loss cause.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

prayers sent!! LOL!! mine went through "pause men" or "I will kill you" early and now she is post....good to have her back. I think the kids are also happy to have her back...

Patience...love ... understanding!! its the part in your vows that they do not mention but understood.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I call it mentalpause because they lose their mind


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

It was pure helll for my son and I back then. Glad it finally wore off.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

redduck, how long did it last? Wife and I are both 52.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Spirit said:


> It last approximately two years and you better hope for the past 20 you've been an angel. I promise you, every misdeed you've ever done is playing through her head like a record player.
> 
> It was almost 10 years ago for me but I found a miracle drug, hopefully they still make it. Vitamin World carried a product called Flash Fighter. If they still have it, it will be your wife's best friend for the next few months. I have told dozens about it and only one person has said it didn't help them. Many husband's have thanked me. lol


Thanks! Ordered 2 bottles. Wonder if she will be pizzed.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

My wife is going through it right now and I've learned the best thing to do is let her vent when she needs to. If you try to provide insight, logic, rationale, etc. your wasting your time. Honestly though it has not been bad, I've been blessed with a wonderful wife, going on 33 yrs. together. Just let her know you love her and avoid things you know will **** her off.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

> Just get used to your new reality. My wife sleeps with two fans on, the ceiling fan and another on the floor. Arms and legs hanging out, A/C cranked down.
> Meanwhile, I'm huddled under the bedspread and a blanket on the other side of the bed. Winter, spring, summer or fall, it doesn't matter.


 Spinky, this has been my life for the last 6 years. We have been married for 36 years and I remember the former wife and the one I have now. I did make the mistake of asking her one time how long this would last, I will not make the same mistake again. I just hope it ends before we retire in the next two years.......


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

It was 9 years for my better half. I'm lucky to still be married...


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

it last forever unfortunately.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Shallow Minded said:


> It was 9 years for my better half. I'm lucky to still be ALIVE...


There I fixed it for you.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

No, poppadawg, she won't be upset. Just tell her this story and she'll understand. Explain to her that Spirit a poster on the board recommended it and tell her the way I found out about it was in the bathroom at Target and she'll laugh at this story.

I was in the bathroom at Target and realized there was no paper. So I asked the lady in the next stall if she had any. She said yes, handed it to me and asked if she could help with anything else. I laughed and said, "Not unless you can stop these hot flashes!" And she replied, "I can! But lets get out of these stalls first."

This lady walked out and she was buff. And it wasn't a gym buff, and she then explained she worked construction and it was hard enough being taken seriously as a woman in her field, but to show up having hot flashes would have been her undoing. She said she had found these pills at Vitamin World called FlashFighters and they were a miracle pill. 

As she was finishing her narrative, another lady walked out and asked, "Are y'all talking about FlashFighters?" When we said yes, she started in how wonderful they were and we three women walked out discussing them. I couldn't wait to find hubby. 

I told him we are leaving here and going to the mall. He said "Why?" and about that time the last lady walked by and I pointed at her and said, "Because she said so!" She and I just laughed and he thought I'd lost my mind.

But we went and they are great and I have told everyone about them.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

It ain't easy so you may have to remind yourself hourly(and fish hunt work constantly for sanity) lol
for better or worse
for better or worse
for better or worse.
till death ...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> How long is this moody woman going to be living at my house?


Found this for your wife.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Spirit said:


> It last approximately two years and you better hope for the past 20 you've been an angel. I promise you, every misdeed you've ever done is playing through her head like a record player.
> 
> It was almost 10 years ago for me but I found a miracle drug, hopefully they still make it. Vitamin World carried a product called Flash Fighter. If they still have it, it will be your wife's best friend for the next few months. I have told dozens about it and only one person has said it didn't help them. Many husband's have thanked me. lol


Told my wife about this thread and just ordered her 2 bottles. Thanks! She has been using Black Cohosh (?) but still gets hot flashes. Maybe this will work better.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm 55 and have been having hot flashes now for about 3 years. Moody, fatigued, and just downright feeling old. Hope things start looking up or someone may get hurt. Just take it one day at a time. Fishing helps.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

bluefin said:


> I can deal with most of it except the night sweats. About ready to go Dick Van **** and sleep in separate beds. Poor girl just can't seem to cool down.


This is my mom. She has been miserable for 20yrs. Hot flashes and sweats daily


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

duckmania said:


> .....I've learned the best thing to do is let her vent when she needs to. If you try to provide insight, logic, rationale, etc. your wasting your time.....


 How is this different from any other time?...lol


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Y-Not said:


> At my little slice of Heaven my wife took a turn for the worse about two years ago. I'll give you some words of wisdom, "DON'T ENGAGE" and say yes mam a lot.


From my experience, that's some rock solid advice right there!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Douse her with 10 20lbs ice bags from Buccee daily and that will cool her off!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> This is my mom. She has been miserable for 20yrs. Hot flashes and sweats daily


I've never heard of menopause lasting 20 years. Might be time for a plumbing modifications or hormone therapy.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Moonpie said:


> Forever.
> 
> I get in trouble if the neighbor puts out his trash can wrong.


LOL!!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> How long is this moody woman going to be living at my house?


Welcome to Boot Camp Private!

Thank you Ma'am! Can I have another?
Thank you Ma'am! Can I have another?
Thank you Ma'am! Can I have another?

:help:


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

Last nite not good bad hot flashes ! i spend alot of my time in my garage where its safe lol !


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Spinky said:


> Just get used to your new reality. My wife sleeps with two fans on, the ceiling fan and another on the floor. Arms and legs hanging out, A/C cranked down.
> Meanwhile, I'm huddled under the bedspread and a blanket on the other side of the bed. Winter, spring, summer or fall, it doesn't matter.
> Been going on for years now. It's better if you just let her spend a lot of friend time, girl trips, etc. They can comiserate together, meanwhile you build up brownie points for your own trips. Win-Win.


X2, I've already moved to the back bedroom and closed the A/C vent! On top of it all, she has restless leg syndrome and that is enough to wake me up! Sleep is more important than getting her POed!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Punish
My
Spouse

Good luck! Get her to the doctor and get her some hormones, or whatever they give them.
Keep your mouth shut, just nod!!!


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, someone else has one with restless leg syndrome!!! That one will drive you nuts. Back to the original question, it lasts and lasts. Its ok though, I still have my best friend. It's just different now. I do just like the others, I hunt and fish a lot, get all the brownie points I can when she wants something, and she's pretty good about it. Some days, just shut up and stay low!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats why I got a divorce. Now I have 2 girlfriends and when one starts in on me I leave and go see the other one. When No 2 gets to *****ing then back to No. 1. Simple and I'm sane now.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

I've got a while before it hits us. I'm thinking about ordering and stockpiling that Flashfighter pill. Spirit, what's the shelf life on that miracle pill and does it come in bulk quantities?


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

I really wish I had never opened this thread.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Since 2004 at my house.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

rpduke said:


> I really wish I had never opened this thread.


Happy time ahead! sad4sm


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Too long...... Yes Dear.angelsm


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Black Cohash secretly mixed in her food since many won't take it or 'believe anything you say'. HRT also is good but may have bad side effects for her. 

If she misses her HRT pills for 2 days, tell her you had a car/truck breakdown and are pushing it home by yourself and wait two days for the new pills to kick in and adjust her system.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

The hot flashes are a B!tch!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Menopause questions from a man on a fishing site?? Dear lord, I though I was on 2cool, but it's becoming more like Dr.Oz or Dr.Phil...lol


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey, the title is not misleading....don't open it.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mrschasintail said:


> Hey, the title is not misleading....don't open it.


Simmer down with your hotflashes. Around here you never know what the title means. Sometimes it can be legit, sometimes it's the lead of a joke. No harm no foul...I find the spectrum of topics quite amusing.


----------



## goin' skinny (Aug 10, 2006)

Till you die. LOL.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I wish I could help ya out on this one..but I've never gone thu it. I'm 60 and I guess just weird?? LOL
Linda


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Until you are on your last nerve, can't take it anymore, and then some.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Spirit said:


> No, poppadawg, she won't be upset. Just tell her this story and she'll understand. Explain to her that Spirit a poster on the board recommended it and tell her the way I found out about it was in the bathroom at Target and she'll laugh at this story.
> 
> I was in the bathroom at Target and realized there was no paper. So I asked the lady in the next stall if she had any. She said yes, handed it to me and asked if she could help with anything else. I laughed and said, "Not unless you can stop these hot flashes!" And she replied, "I can! But lets get out of these stalls first."
> 
> ...


We're still relatively young. I think. But, when she starts that there ain't no way in he77 that I'm gonna tell her I said anything about it on a message board! She'd kill me! I will have a few half drunk complaining posts about it down in the jungle tho, but she will never know anything about them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

What you guys don't get- we have to live in our skins. You think it's bad on your side? Try being that on edge and can't stop what comes out of your mouth. For most, being a witch is neither fun nor what we want to be. And flashes are embarrassing and frustrating as heck. Give us a break-ya'll aren't all that perfect either!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> What you guys don't get- we have to live in our skins. You think it's bad on your side? Try being that on edge and can't stop what comes out of your mouth. For most, being a witch is neither fun nor what we want to be. And flashes are embarrassing and frustrating as heck. Give us a break-ya'll aren't all that perfect either!


You had me on board until you said we were not perfect. Yes we are.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Spirit said:


> It last approximately two years and you better hope for the past 20 you've been an angel. I promise you, every misdeed you've ever done is playing through her head like a record player.
> 
> It was almost 10 years ago for me but I found a miracle drug, hopefully they still make it. Vitamin World carried a product called Flash Fighter. If they still have it, it will be your wife's best friend for the next few months. I have told dozens about it and only one person has said it didn't help them. Many husband's have thanked me. lol


I just wanted to thank you for the recommendation. I bought some right after your post. My wife told me the other day how great it was working. Thanks again and have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lexapro for both. The only way that I can take it.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

It last tooo long. I found new fishing buddies and a job away from home, we see each other on the weekend.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Too funny string!! I have been through it THREE TIMES!!! Once with ex wife, once with current one (18 yrs), and now with her 45 yr old daughter that lives with us. LOL

Neighbors look at me kind of funny. when I forget and walk out the house wearing a flannel shirt in August! Nervous leg syndrome and menopause put me in the recliner years ago...BUT I got full cable on my TV and can watch whatever I want to til all hours of the night.

The ex was BAD....but the current one and daughter mainly had/have the "how low can we set the thermostat syndrome", and "don't look at me like that in that tone of voice"!

Just keep saying to yourself...."even this shall pass". Sometimes it does, and sometimes they are stuck in it for the rest of their lives! LOL

Good Luck
Later
R3F


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

It is like Jeff Dunham's puppet Walter said to him, my wife got on her minstral cycle and run all over me!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

The Russians found an interesting Rx using potatoes. They call it Vodka.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

BertS said:


> three S's.........


3 s???

Shovel
Secret
Serenity


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

You are going to need to drag her to the Doctor, insist on heavy meds, and personally supervise her taking them. I can always tell when my wife misses a few doses. It's like Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde in reverse.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I would love to answer your questions but I can't..........she's watching me and she's not happy. Good luck.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Have you guys ever considered that it's not menopause, it's that you're an ***hole?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

kenny said:


> Have you guys ever considered that it's not menopause, it's that you're an ***hole?


Man-card violation. -70 points.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> Man-card violation. -70 points.


Lmao. Good stuff.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

kenny said:


> Have you guys ever considered that it's not menopause, it's that you're an ***hole?


Did your menopausal wife make you type that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

No, my wife of 45 years is a breast cancer survivor, and took Tamoxifin for ten years after her original treatments.It made her have constant hot flashes, which she stoically endured. I thank God every day for her.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

I have not been thru it but have seen friends go thru it with their wives. Seems to last from marriage to divorce...or the guy's suicide.


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

my wife was recommended HRT but scared of the side affects, ended up on biote some all natural stuff that has made her into the way she was before the big M hit


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

kenny said:


> No, my wife of 45 years is a breast cancer survivor, and took Tamoxifin for ten years after her original treatments.It made her have constant hot flashes, which she stoically endured. I thank God every day for her.


Man wife is taking Tamoxifin for her breast cancer medication and it has made her a different person. She says stuff I know she doesn't mean to say and apologies for it when her mind is cleared. It does make for some unpleasant moments in our home.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

RRbohemian said:


> Man wife is taking Tamoxifin for her breast cancer medication and it has made her a different person. She says stuff I know she doesn't mean to say and apologies for it when her mind is cleared. It does make for some unpleasant moments in our home.


That stuff plays tricks on one's mind. The most sweet, gentle loving person I have ever known garnered the nickname Ol' Acid Mouth while she took that stuff. Most of the personality changes went away when the drug was discontinued but she is not the same and since that was in 1998, probably never will be. It also affected her memory -- many old memories were just erased and she doesn't retain things like she used to. The good news is most of the symptoms are minimal, she is cancer free and a breast cancer survivor!!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

My wife is a cancer survivor too. Kenny, this is all about laughing....which got us through my wife's breast cancer battle.

8 years cancer free now. God is good!

Live.Laugh.Love. <--really works


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been suffering with lack of moisture for 5 years its no fun, she says it hurts and doesn't want to.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

To paraphrase the late and great Archie Bunker..."Edith, I'm gonna give you twenty minutes to go through this change thing."


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

How long does it last? Until one of you dies.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Talmbout said:


> I've been suffering with lack of moisture for 5 years its no fun, she says it hurts and doesn't want to.


TMI !


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Talmbout said:


> I've been suffering with lack of moisture for 5 years its no fun, she says it hurts and doesn't want to.


 Uh...ok...Astroglide, Pharmacy aisle...:rotfl:


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Hauled arse to Vitamin World yesterday and got 2 bottles of the Flash Fighter for wifey...hope it works!:help:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It only seems like forever. I've been through it twice so I should get a medal, trophy or something.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Saw this and thought of this thread. Thought it might help explain the female psyche.


----------

